# Modern Warfare 1 language pack



## aal-ok (Dec 13, 2013)

I downloaded COD4 MW but it turned out to be russian, can anybod give me link to english language pack or is there any other solution to the problem.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2013)

Downloaded from torrent?? 
Or via steam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2013)

aal-ok said:


> I downloaded COD4 MW but it turned out to be russian, can anybod give me link to english language pack or is there any other solution to the problem.



See the torrents for a solution. You can change from Russian to English language if you follow the below steps carefully.OK.

[h=1]Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Russian to English Instructions[/h]  *NOTE: Multiplayer and Singleplayer must be downloaded before doing this steps!!!*

*English Language Files Links** (more languages will be added soon):*
  1.      Torrent Download.
  2.      *www.wupload.com/folder/1303712
  3.      *www.filesonic.com/folder/14491875
  4.      FilePost.com: Free online storage - fast & secure, userfriendly & reliable!
  Multiupload.com - English language pack (text only)

*German, French, Italian and Spanish File links here*

*How to Replace the Russian Language to desired Language:*
  You will need to copy the files into your Steam\steamapps\ folder as shown below:
  *elitekeys.com/download/mw3_files.jpg
*Troubleshooting*

*Incompatible Data error when joining multiplayer match*

  1. Copy everything from language pack, click 'yes' to overwrite and/or merge folders.
  2. Copy all files named 'patch*' from 'zone\russian' to 'zone\english'. - this is key to fixing the incompatible data error.
  3. Start game, shoot some people, with all english text and voices!

*Image quality is bad (game starts in small screen resolution)*

  For resolution issue, go to /PLAYER2
  Open config.cfg with Notepad (file only created after first launch)
  Change r_imageQuality "1" to 4


----------



## aal-ok (Dec 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Downloaded from torrent??
> Or via steam.



Torrent



bavusani said:


> See the torrents for a solution. You can change from Russian to English language if you follow the below steps carefully.OK.
> 
> [h=1]Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Russian to English Instructions[/h]  *NOTE: Multiplayer and Singleplayer must be downloaded before doing this steps!!!*
> 
> ...


it is for modern warfare 3 i want for modern warfare 1


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 14, 2013)

Then go and buy it first. Then we can help you


----------

